# 85 Acre Farm in Middle Tennessee --- Sold



## VonWolfen (May 24, 2004)

We are caretaking a farm for a couple who are on a Christian Mission. They have elected to continue their mission work and sell their farm here. It is near Summertown, Tennessee. It is on a paved dead end road, and the farm is on both sides of the road. It is about 60% pasture and 40% woods (mostly oak and hickory). There is a one story home of about 1000 sq. ft. which is very livable. There is a woodstove in the home as well as a propane heater. There is a 500 gallon underground propane tank. It has electric and phone and high speed internet is available. House has municipal water. There are no neighbors in sight, but within a quarter mile. There is an aluminum sided small barn. There are a couple of year around flowing springs on the property. It is easily subdividable. It is fully fenced and cross-fenced.

It is in an area of many like-minded people (homesteading) and is near the original "The Farm" for those who remember it (and yes, it is still going well).

The land is rolling and very attractive. There are Black Walnut trees a'plenty and they produce. It is very close to a large Amish communty (about 1500 strong) and the property taxes are about $480 per year.

Here's the deal: They would like about $300,000 for the whole shebang. If someone is of the homestead type and has a significant down payment...they can work with you on the terms. The southside 25 acres is likely easily sellable to a local, who has expressed an interest in it for about $100,000. The owners are in hopes that it will never be timbered, but there is value in the timber. Since the owner is absent, I am not at liberty to post photos, but for those that have a serious interest.....I will place you in email contact with the owners and they will inform you on where there are pictures available.

This is a nice property and a possible great opportunity for someone. Oh, and I live a couple miles from it! Thanks....you can PM me if you want more info.


----------



## thousandhills (Dec 31, 2007)

wow wish i had a down payment sounds like my dream. i hate being poor.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

Where is Summertown? I live in East Tennessee.


----------



## VonWolfen (May 24, 2004)

Summertown is about 68 miles due south of Nashville. It is in Lawrence County about 10 miles north of Lawrenceburg, which is the County seat.


----------



## VonWolfen (May 24, 2004)

This farm has sold. Thanks to those of you who viewed and those who responded.


----------

